

5 Apps That Encourage Learn by Doing for Kids - lhbayard
http://www.monstercreate.com/2015/06/07/5-apps-that-encourage-learn-by-doing-for-kids/

======
DrScump
I guess it's just coincidence that one of their two apps is #2 in this list...

~~~
ljk
on the op's hn bio "Co-founder of MonsterCreate, a mobile app company
inspiring the next generation of artists, musicians and engineers."

~~~
lhbayard
Thank you :). Yup that's are primary goal. We have a new app coming out next
week where kids can build their own unique monsters.

------
ljk
maybe i'm old fashioned, but why do we need an app for everything? Seems like
the things these 5 apps teach there are better real-life ways of teaching

~~~
lhbayard
We completely agree, it is impossible to replace the impact a teacher can have
on a young mind. These apps are selected because we've seen a huge value in
project based learning that we utilized during our college careers.

~~~
ljk
> huge value project based learning

that's definitely true, collaboration is a big part in learning!

~~~
lhbayard
For sure. I don't know if you've heard of New Tech High Schools by any chance?
They recently opened one just south of here. All of their learning is project
based. I've visited the campus serval times & I'm super jealous of how they
get to learn!

